# Hi Viz sights



## starshipxd (Nov 7, 2009)

Having used them successfully on shotguns I am thinking of getting a set of hi-viz sights for my XD-9.

1. Anyone using these and do you find them useful?
2. How do they mount on the handgun? Espcially the rear sights.
Looks like the front sight just sits on the top of the slide in front of the factory mounted sight. Not sure that's correct but what it looks like.
Can't figure out how the rear sights would work unless you removed the factory installed ones. if so is that a major operation and if that's not so how (or where) do they mount?

As usual, all help is appreciated.
Chuck


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

*Hi-Vis*

I don't know how much help this will be but I had a hi-vis red front sight mounted on my Ruger P89 by a gunsmith about a year ago. I bought the sight off of Ruger's websight for $30 and the gunsmith charged $30 to mount. The difference it makes in picking up the front sight quickly is huge. Good luck!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I think you'll like it here.

I'm interested in the answer for this question also - for my Sprinffield XDm.

:smt1099


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Most handgun sights are mounted in a dovetail slot and it's a matter of removing the old and replacing with the new. I put fiber-optic front sights on 2 of my 1911s with no problem. Word of caution - the sights on XDs are EXTREMELY tight and require a commercial sight pusher to move them. 

Tapping them out with a brass punch and hammer works on many guns - not XDs though.

Short of replacing the sights, you can paint them or use the Nitesiter dots advertised here. I use the Nitesiters quite often to provide a nice dot in front and I like a plain black wide notch rear...


----------

